# "Adorable Sea Slugs" That Look Like Sheep



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 4, 2022)

Bing's search describes the species Costasiella kuroshimae as being "adorable sea slugs". The one on top was nicknamed Shaun the Sheep in an article I read years ago. It *is* cute.


----------

